# TC Sounds subs Old School!



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

One 10" and one 12". Sequential serial numbers on these, 2107 and 2108 = they were both purchased from TC at the same time. These were toyed with in house at Dharmatronics before Linear Power went out of business.


TC Sounds TC10SCU 10" Car Audio Subwoofer Original | eBay

TC Sounds TC12SCU 12" Car Audio Subwoofer Original | eBay


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

oh yeah, $35 each opening bid, no reserve.


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

"regizzle has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

regizzle said:


> deaf tones said:
> 
> 
> > regizzle said:
> ...


What ever price the auction ends at plus actual cost of shipping. There is already a bid on the 12".


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

You got some bad ass subwoofers. Am watching all of them, lol, just to see which one I can afford...You see my pic...that's the ones am going after...


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

lol thanks and I hope they find a good home. Believe me there are some more to come.  stay tuned.


----------



## Blake (Mar 3, 2006)

Any guess on xmax and fs of the driver?


----------



## drsweares (Feb 24, 2010)

I will get the 10" going. Now if it only stayed there. Lol I'm down the long haul on this one.


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

drsweares said:


> I will get the 10" going. Now if it only stayed there. Lol I'm down the long haul on this one.


Hahaha thanks!


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

Blake said:


> Any guess on xmax and fs of the driver?


Let me see what I can find. Info for these are rare at best.


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

Actually, I take that back.

The hand written label lists the Fs as Fo. 

The Fs on the 10" is rated at 19.5, tested at 20 per the label. The xmax is 11mm
The Fs on the 12" is rated at 19.9, but tested at 21 per the label. Xmax is also 11mm


----------



## Blake (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks man!


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

No problem! Are you bolognablake??? I got your paypal and shipped them off first chance today. Tracking number uploaded through eBay.


----------



## Blake (Mar 3, 2006)

Haha, I am. I liked the old-school JL Box!


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

lol I wall socketed some old subs to pilfer boxes. They didn't fit in the old zeus box, so JL it was. Glad it arrived alright!


----------

